

Korean Artist Transforms Small Studio Into Dreamlike Worlds Without Photoshop - EGreg
http://www.demilked.com/jee-young-lee-surreal-photography-studio-room/

======
jaysonelliot
"Art hacking?"

No, it's art, full stop. What a sad commentary on the state of things that
it's intrinsically interesting to create something "without Photoshop."

~~~
001sky
It's just a linkbait title...no more no less

------
alecsmart1
Its annoying that people have started using hacking for everything. Isn't art
hacking just art? Isn't growth hacking just growth. I hate how these buzz
words catch on and are then used for anything and everything.

------
hccampos
This is truly impressive. Thanks for posting the link.

------
dinkumthinkum
Weird title. Let's just use the word "hacker" until its completely
meaningless.

Anyway, these are beautiful, well done!

------
vernie
That Titian was quite the art hacker, too.

